# Is Zipper For Me?



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Won't bore you guys with the details, but I've been out of the TiVo hacking loop for several years (except for a hard drive upgrade about 6 months ago). I've been browsing the forum here for several days for some info about Tivowebplus and other such enhancements. I found lots of stuff helping to troubleshoot ppl's problems with these scripts, but no clear cut description as to what they _do_. I'm interested in applying The Zipper, but had a few questions about whether or not it's even worth it for me to do. Here goes:

1.) How will Tivowebplus change my Tivo experience? I don't have multiple Tivos, will I still benefit in some way? Want to back up shows on DVD (on the line of extraction, I know). Possible? Some direction maybe... 

2.) Tivowebplus I realize is only a part of Zipper. What other features/benefits are there to applying Zipper?

More questions will surely follow depending on everyone's responses. Awesome forum, can't wait to vist more often again now that I have rejoined the fold!!

AARON


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Tivoweb plus manages your tivo much faster than you can from the tivo itself.
reorder season passes, search for shows, mass delete even undelete. All of this can be done remotely too.
As for the rest of what zipper does, the main killer app things it does, is give YOU network access to your TiVo.
As for item 1 of your question regarding the taboo subject. Yep it's now possible.


----------



## bushman4 (Jun 6, 2005)

If you've hacked before, and still have Telnet Access to your TiVo, I'd just upgrade your stuff manually. Especially if you just have an old S1 SA or something... 

As to what TWP will give you:

* Remote scheduling... ever been at work, and forgotten to schedule something?
* Undelete - Everyone needs this, especially if they've got Demon Spawn in the house...
* DailyMail - Get an email with essentials about your TiVo every morning.
* Web Remote - Ever lost your remote? This makes a good temporary substitute. This plus "screen access" lets you control the TiVo completely remotely.

And a couple of shameless plugs:
* JPEGWriter - Display any image on your screen, for as long or short as you want.
* RSS - Get "Now Playing" as an RSS or Atom feed.

Plus much much more. Display Caller ID on your TiVo (text or Image based), extract video, etc...

And if you are a programmer, it can litterally do whatever you want it to.

HTH,

Bushman


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> Tivoweb plus manages your tivo much faster than you can from the tivo itself.
> reorder season passes, search for shows, mass delete even undelete. All of this can be done remotely too.


The aspect of remote administration does sound great. Specifically, how is this accomplished? Say I'm sitting at work, forgot to record a show on National Geographic and want to schedule it. What do I do? I guess what I'm trying to ask is how would I interface with it remotely? Is it command-line based from Telnet or is there GUI involved (I did notice in rbautch's post about his script that number 4 says it includes "custom icons". So where does the GUI come in...)

Edit: For the record, I'll be hacking a Hughes DVR40


----------



## bushman4 (Jun 6, 2005)

One other critical function that TWP serves for me: Tracking Watched Episodes.

With the Tracker module, it can track which episodes of a show you have watched, and not record those again (even outside the 28 day no-repeat window).

And it keeps track of who deletes an episode (TiVo or the User) and how much had been watched at the time of deletion. I have mine set to block recording of watched episodes (that either TiVo or I deleted) and to not block ones that were deleted before watching them.

No more Vincent D'Onofrio filling my drive up with L&O:CI that I've already seen...

Bushman


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

pcguru83 said:


> The aspect of remote administration does sound great. Specifically, how is this accomplished? Say I'm sitting at work, forgot to record a show on National Geographic and want to schedule it. What do I do? I guess what I'm trying to ask is how would I interface with it remotely? Is it command-line based from Telnet or is there GUI involved (I did notice in rbautch's post about his script that number 4 says it includes "custom icons". So where does the GUI come in...)
> 
> Edit: For the record, I'll be hacking a Hughes DVR40


Tivoweb
your tivo is running a webserver. Either browse to your tivo's IP address ( with password protection on any port you choose) or connect to your home pc with VNC and browse it that way.
It has a nice interface too.


----------



## bushman4 (Jun 6, 2005)

As to how:

The easiest (and least secure) is to simply tell your Firewall to forward port 80 to your TiVo's IP address, and access it from work through a web browser.

Take a look at the TiVoWebPlus Home Page for an idea as to what it looks like.

Bushman


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

bushman4 said:


> As to how:
> 
> The easiest (and least secure) is to simply tell your Firewall to forward port 80 to your TiVo's IP address, and access it from work through a web browser.
> 
> ...


OK, I'm officially very intriqued.  The fact that the Tivo runs as a web server makes perfect sense. Looks like I'll be breaking out the torx bits tonight. Now, just a few things before I dive in:

1.) Since I just re-activated my DirecTV service last night, I was going to go to a friends house to make my initial setup call (to setup the DVR service) tonight. Is this still necessary? If so, should I call before or after the hack?

2.) I have an R10 I'm going to use for parts (long story, but its in perfect working condition). I'm going to take the HD from the R10 (80 gig) and add it to the DVR40. What's the best way to back up these drives incase something goes awry? Also, should I add the drive before applying Zipper or after?

Well that should about do it. Can't wait to get started tonight. Thanks guys!

Actually one more thing...
<subtlehint>
Did I mention that I have a DVD burner on my home computer? And did I mention that my e-mail address is [email protected]?
</subtlehint>


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

pcguru83 said:


> OK, I'm officially very intriqued.  The fact that the Tivo runs as a web server makes perfect sense. Looks like I'll be breaking out the torx bits tonight. Now, just a few things before I dive in:
> 
> 1.) Since I just re-activated my DirecTV service last night, I was going to go to a friends house to make my initial setup call (to setup the DVR service) tonight. Is this still necessary? If so, should I call before or after the hack?
> 
> ...


A better solution that a two drive system in a DTiVo is one large drive. 200 gigs is dirt cheap these days.
Just make sure you don't get a SATA drive since tivo is EIDE.
Zippering will save you from having to dial in AT ALL even for 1st time setup.
What I would do is, grab the two iso's as indicated in the zipper instructions, and apply them to a brand new drive.
as for your other question, email sent


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Gunny if you are bored and want to email me too that would be appreciated Hornnumb2 'at' houston.rr.com Thanks Michael


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

check your pm instead


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> A better solution that a two drive system in a DTiVo is one large drive. 200 gigs is dirt cheap these days.
> Just make sure you don't get a SATA drive since tivo is EIDE.
> Zippering will save you from having to dial in AT ALL even for 1st time setup.
> What I would do is, grab the two iso's as indicated in the zipper instructions, and apply them to a brand new drive.
> as for your other question, email sent


I'd rather not buy another HD if at all possible, but might consider it. But, you've given me an idea...I think I'll take the 160GB drive out of my PC and put the 80GB and 40GB from the R10 and DVR40, respectively, in my PC. Lets just say I ever wanted to go back to "stock" though, if you will, on both units. Is there an effective way to do this?

As for the initial setup call, what needs to be done once I've got the Tivo zippered? And along the same lines, is the wireless USB adapter noted in the instructions the only one known to work or will any USB wireless adapter work? BTW, appreciate the mail, hope I didn't start something...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

stick with adapters mentioned as WORKING in thsi thread and in the directions.
going back to stock is easiest by just pulling the factory HD's out of a drawer 
as for the initial call, a utility installed by the zipper called (oddly enough) fakecall.tcl fools the tivo into thinking a setup call was made.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds good, greatly appreciate the help. Can't wait to give it a try in a few hours...


----------



## robn77 (Oct 26, 2001)

I know that MRV is not available using the Zipper hack on the HR10 but with TWP can you manually move programs from a Series2 that is hacked with 6.2 to the HR10 that is also hacked with the 3.1.5f?


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

Questions re: TWP and the associated hacks that are bundled with it -

(1) Will this work on Series2 standalones/Humax DVD units running 7.2.1?

(2) Obviously, I don't currently have telnet on either of the TiVos. I have no problem pulling the drive, hooking it up to a PC, booting with one of the PTV CDs and installing the stuff under /var. Now....what changes do I need to make to rc.sysinit so as to have the telnet server come up on bootup? Edit: looked at the hackman screenshot, looks like this is done over the web interface....?

(3) Do software version upgrades overwrite any of these hacks? 

Thanks....Bob


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nope
Humax requires a modified EEPROM
can't put any of this stuff on one of those without MAJOR hardware modification.


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> nope
> Humax requires a modified EEPROM
> can't put any of this stuff on one of those without MAJOR hardware modification.


Oh, well...too bad, they look like slick hacks. Are there any plans to port this project to the series 2s (would it even be possible given the hardware differences)?
Thanks for the info, Gunny.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

robn77 said:


> I know that MRV is not available using the Zipper hack on the HR10 but with TWP can you manually move programs from a Series2 that is hacked with 6.2 to the HR10 that is also hacked with the 3.1.5f?


 Not with TWP, you need mfs_ftp, which cant be discussed here.


----------



## amathack (Sep 23, 2005)

So, the Series 2 TCD5400XX does not support the TWP or telnet hacks? 



Gunnyman said:


> nope
> Humax requires a modified EEPROM
> can't put any of this stuff on one of those without MAJOR hardware modification.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

not without a prom mod.


----------



## amathack (Sep 23, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> not without a prom mod.


Is there instructs on prom mods or is that ourside the scope of this website?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

way outside...


----------



## Larmik (Aug 29, 2002)

I have two 160GBs in my DTV. The zipper script ask for which drive to run against (hda/hdb/hdc/hdd). Do I run zipper targeted at both drive (say hda on the first run and hdb after relaunch of the script)? If not both, which do I run it against (master or slave drive).

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

master


----------



## Larmik (Aug 29, 2002)

I ran the script- no errors. Fired up the Tivo- everything OK. Got a few 'dial now' prompts; phone would dail but would fail in negotiation. I dont care b/c network connection is the goal and phone prompts should go away. 

My issue... My Netgear FA120 the 'power' light does not come on. I have tested the FA120 on two different laptops and it works fine. Next I tested on a different Tivo unit (so different physical device using a different backup image married to that device) and same result. 

Not sure what to try next.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Malibyte said:


> Oh, well...too bad, they look like slick hacks. Are there any plans to port this project to the series 2s (would it even be possible given the hardware differences)?
> Thanks for the info, Gunny.


Check the SApper script. It is the same thing as the Zipper for S2 Standalones.

The hacks work equally well, and are in fact easier, since networking is enabled to begin with. It is just 5xx/6xx TiVos need PROM mod first, the older ones can be hacked with just HDD system mods.


----------

